# Need brown rice recipes



## Fatima (Nov 18, 2012)

Trying to improve my family's diet so I went out and bought some brown rice. Now I just need some good recipes, any ideas?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 18, 2012)

Fatima said:


> Trying to improve my family's diet so I went out and bought some brown rice. Now I just need some good recipes, any ideas?


 
Any recipe that calls for white rice can use brown rice, just add half again as much water, i.e. 1 cup white rice + 2 cups water becomes 1 cup brown rice + 3 cups water.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 18, 2012)

Just use it in place of white rice. Keep in mind brown rice takes about 45 minutes to cook, so factor that into your meal planning. I usually cook up two or three day's worth ahead of time and reheat it as needed.


----------



## JMediger (Nov 18, 2012)

I make a salad with brown rice, apples, green onions, dried cranberries and a vinegar/oil dressing.  It's filling and perfect for lunches.  Like the others, I just sub it for white rice for a dinner side.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 18, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Any recipe that calls for white rice can use brown rice, just add half again as much water, i.e. 1 cup white rice + 2 cups water becomes 1 cup brown rice + 3 cups water.


I have no idea how one cooks white rice, but when I cook brown rice I use twice as much water as rice. That's how I have been doing it for over 40 years and it works well.

BTW, brown basmati cooks a bit quicker than other brown rice. Once it is boiling, I let it boil for 7 minutes on the stove I have now (5-10 minutes, depending on the stove) and then another 35 mins covered at simmer for brown basmati and another 45-50 mins for regular brown rice.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a rice cooker and I need two times as much water for white rice and three times as much water for brown rice or it comes out chewy, and I hate chewy rice.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 18, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I use a rice cooker and I need two times as much water for white rice and three times as much water for brown rice or it comes out chewy, and I hate chewy rice.


Brown rice is supposed to be chewy. No wonder we have different methods. Doesn't it come out kinda mushy with all that water? Doesn't it take forever to absorb all that water.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 18, 2012)

No it doesn't, and no it doesn't. My rice comes out perfect every time. That is what rice cookers do!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 18, 2012)

The only time my rice didn't come out perfect was when I left out the salt. I have a friend with high blood pressure who needs to watch his salt. After three times have the rice be a bit sticky, I figured out that it was the salt.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 19, 2012)

I like brown Jasmine or Basmati rice the best (Vs regular short- or long-grain).

I use a 1:2 ratio of rice to water. (i.e. 1 c rice needs 2 c water). 

I toast my brown rice in a small bit olive oil + butter (or coconut oil) just until it smells good. Then I add my water and some salt and bring it to boil. As soon as it boils I give it good stir, cover the pan and then turn the heat down low so that it simmers slowly but steadily. It generally takes 40-45 minutes to cook to our liking.



When it's being used for Mexican / Southwest dishes, I make it with lime and cilantro. I just grate lime zest into the rice as it's browning and squeeze the juice in after zesting. Then once it's done cooking I stir in a big handful of chopped cilantro. (I generally use chicken stock in place of the water for extra flavor as well!)


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 19, 2012)

This recipe is actually a weight loss diet created by a popular SA comedian. I find it tastes great as a side for most protein and it's delicious on its own too. Even my kids love it.
I like adding extra soy sauce when servinf it and it's good with chopped boiled egg, canned tuna, chopped chicken and cooked veggies like carrots, corn, broccoli or pretty much any chopped added veggies.

*Ingredients*





BASIC MIXTURE

1

onion, finely chopped

2

cloves garlic, crushed (optional)

25
ml
oil

7
ml
curry powder

1

tomato, skinned and diced, or a few small tomatoes, skinned

300
g
brown rice

180
ml
lentils, sorted and rinsed

500
ml
chicken stock

25
ml
brown sugar

50
ml
soy sauce



salt and freshly ground black pepper


*Method*


Sauté the onion and garlic in the oil until soft. Add 5-7 ml curry powder and stir-fry for about another minute. Add the tomato and simmer to form a purée. Add the brown rice and lentils and about 250 ml chicken stock and simmer slowly until the lentils and the rice are soft and cooked, but not mushy. Add more chicken stock as required ? just enough to be absorbed by the rice and lentils. Add the brown sugar and soy sauce and season with salt and black pepper. Serves 4.


----------

